# Hallberg Rassy 35



## rockDAWG (Sep 6, 2006)

I bumped into a late 80's Rassy 35. The pics of the boat looks clean and good condition, I beleive the pics is current and will ask more new pictures.

I found more info here, 
Hallberg-Rassy 352

If you have other link or insights, please provide. This will be the first attempt to get my first boat. It is a bit sooner than I want (one season sooner), since I just signed into another sailing season of the time-share.

This boat will be mainly used single-handed by myself up and down the east coast, Caribbeans, Bermuda and beyond. If I am lucky, wife or children may be joining me but I am not going to hold my breath if the trip involves over-nite sailing. Therefore, 35 footer is be big enough for me.

The both fuel and water tanks are bit small (70 to 80 gal). I may need to beef both up them later.

You thoughts (pros and cons) on this Rassy is needed. If it is looking good, I will fly down there for a closer look and then get a survey.


----------



## billinmn (Aug 7, 2010)

This is a young couple going around the world in a Halberg Rassy and they have nothing but praises .

Windtraveler

Here is another couple doing the same thing . A very worthy boat.

The World Tour - Alex and Taru sailing around the world - Hallberg Rassy 352 - Caribbean


----------



## rockDAWG (Sep 6, 2006)

Thanks Bill for the links. I envy these two young couples to take the sea in such young age. They must have done something right. 

I know HR is very capable, but I wanted to hear the negatives of this boat. She is more than 20 years old with a teak deck, not sure this will cause a problem now or down to road.


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

The 352 is a great boat. HR has a long history in that size range and they take it seriously. There is a huge market in Europe.

The older Enderlein boats are very seaworthy but not particularly fast. Without intending to offend anyone, I think the Enderlein HRs are like the older, two-digit IPs.

If the one at which you are looking is priced below market there is a reason. HRs hold value extremely well.

If you buy the HR you will want to know about HR Parts ( hr-parts.com ). They are practically in the parking lot of the HR factory.

With regards to the teak decks, call Bill Adams (his phone number is on this page: ../ ). Bill used to own Free State Yachts near Annapolis and was the Midatlantic broker for HR; he sold me my 40. Bill knows as much about teak decks, especially on HRs, as anyone I have ever met. Tell Bill Auspicious sent you.

You might want to talk to Roland Ollson at HR ( +46 304 54 800 ), remembering the time difference. Roland is in charge of customer service and sales and while typically Swedish can be a fount of information if you are any good at schmoozing people. *grin*

There is a very active HR group on Yahoo ( HR_Users_Group : HR_Users_Group ). We've had some spam problems so you'll have to convince Manlio to approve your application if you aren't already an HR owner. If he doesn't, get your specific questions to me and I'll post on your behalf.

I have my moments of frustration with my boat, but overall I am very happy with my HR after five years. Auspicious is very likely my forever boat.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

I like HRs but no one would ever accuse them of being rapid transit. To me they represent a style of boat that has much to recommend it as a cruising home but as someone said to me only the other day, this type of boat is more a passage maker than a daysailor. 

Positives ... Handsome rather than pretty. For the size, lots of room down below. Superb fitout.

Negatives ... for me ... centre cockpit and high freeboard. 

You could certainly do worse though for a Carribean cruise I'd have thought light air performance might be higher on the list.


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

tdw said:


> I like HRs but no one would ever accuse them of being rapid transit. To me they represent a style of boat that has much to recommend it as a cruising home but as someone said to me only the other day, this type of boat is more a passage maker than a daysailor.
> 
> Positives ... Handsome rather than pretty. For the size, lots of room down below. Superb fitout.
> 
> ...


Have you sailed a Frers HR? Light air performance is quite good. Get on a plane and come sail with me during a Chesapeake summer.

I delivered the HR40 for the Annapolis Boat Show last year from Daytona FL to Annapolis MD in 4 days 19 hours INCLUDING a stop in Beaufort for water (pressure line popped off the filter). That's pretty good, for those of you in other parts of the world. *grin*

I've been delivering boats pretty much full time for a number of years and Frers HRs and Swans are the ones I'm generally happiest with.

The Enderleins are a bit slower but still quite decent performers.

Looking up and down my dock, the freeboard on my HR is not discernibly different from the aft cockpit boats around.

Buying a center cockpit boat was a surprise to me, but I'm really happy with the choice. End-boom sheeting with the traveler out of the cockpit, good leads of sheets to winches, very dry in a sea, lots of room for friends on the aft deck, room for a cooler (YETI rocks), and an outstanding aft stateroom. Aft cockpit boats race better but for overall comfort (including moving the boat) I like the center cockpit. YMMV of course.


----------



## rockDAWG (Sep 6, 2006)

Gentlemen, I appreciate your comments very much. 

I am not sure how much I will suffer having a blue water boat when at the Chesapeake Bay slip or in Bahama compared my current Jeanneau 37 or the new Dufour 40E. I have to admit it is a constant battle in my head how much blue boat I need. In the ideal world, I should have both. But it is not going to happen. I need choose one by Spring of 2012.

I found comfort in HR line, most of them on the market are to much and I am unwilling to pay that much. If I have to pay $300K I would rather buy a new boat, thought this notion may changed. 

Dave, I will send you a PM later this evening or tomorrow. I have a few questions. Thanks.


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

If it has teak decks then you need to have a very carefull look at them repair or replacement will be very expensive and at that vintage they were screwed down arggghhhh!

The engine was a Volvo some had turbos again very expensive to repair.

If both decks and engine are original I would not expect to pay top dollar.


----------



## rockDAWG (Sep 6, 2006)

It is a 1987, so it is 24 year old. The engine has been replace with Beta Marine with 1800 hr on the meter.

Deck pic looks good. But I have no idea. Will the marine survey can provide relative certainty of the heath of the deck?

It is hard to compare the prices as not too many of them in North America, it seems that in Europe, the price of a similar boat is about 20K more than U.S.


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

Good news on the engine.

24 year old teak decks not good news. If you intend keeping the boat long term budget for a new deck AND the possibility of deck core problems.
Some good stuff here on how the decks were laid and potential problemsCLICKY

No surveyor will issue a long term positive prognosis, they will give an opinion on what the condition is on the day of survey.

BTW I would pay more for a boat that did not have teak decks as I am sailing in the tropics. I like to walk around barefoot!


----------



## rockDAWG (Sep 6, 2006)

EGG-cellent TQA, great info link. Now I must take this very seriously. 

Honest speaking, engine swapping is easy job for me. Teak deck repair is time consuming and labor intensive.


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

Talk to Bill Adams about teak decks.


----------



## rockDAWG (Sep 6, 2006)

Tried to be less intrusive, I shot Bill an email to see if I can talk to him on the phone or stop by to speak to him.

Thanks


----------



## CBinRI (May 17, 2004)

rockDAWG said:


> Thanks Bill for the links. I envy these two young couples to take the sea in such young age. They must have done something right.
> 
> I know HR is very capable, but I wanted to hear the negatives of this boat. She is more than 20 years old with a teak deck, not sure this will cause a problem now or down to road.


The rule of thumb that I have heard is 20 years for a teak deck. I would look very carefully as they are VERY expensive to replace.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

SVAuspicious said:


> Have you sailed a Frers HR? Light air performance is quite good. Get on a plane and come sail with me during a Chesapeake summer.
> 
> I delivered the HR40 for the Annapolis Boat Show last year from Daytona FL to Annapolis MD in 4 days 19 hours INCLUDING a stop in Beaufort for water (pressure line popped off the filter). That's pretty good, for those of you in other parts of the world. *grin*
> 
> ...


I was figuring the HR in question was an Enderlein rather than a Frers. Performance is one of those terms discussed over and over but my meaning was that boats like HRs tend towards stately progress rather than sports car performance. For a boat used more as a day sailor then the sports car is probably the better bet but for me and the sailing I do the HR syle would be preferable.

I've never sailed an HR but there is an Enderlein 40 plus footer in our mooring field and she most definitely has more generous freeboard than other similarly sized boats around her. Of course that is both good and bad. gives lots of interior space, maybe makes 'em a bit skittish at anchor.

As I said, I like HRs and have considered buying one but most likely will settle on something of a similar ilk but aft cockpit and lower freeboard. I do prefer aft cockpit but honestly if my next boat was centre I would not be upset. Indeed if my next boat was an HR I'd be a happy chappy.


----------



## rockDAWG (Sep 6, 2006)

Dave, I just wanted to give you some update with Bill. I got a very detailed reply from him. All I can say is: wow, I am impressed. I hope I can set up an meeting with him soon. 

Thanks again for your help.


----------



## rockDAWG (Sep 6, 2006)

CBinRI said:


> The rule of thumb that I have heard is 20 years for a teak deck. I would look very carefully as they are VERY expensive to replace.


There may be rare some exceptions. If old teak deck is so fatal, it should reflects on the asking price, but generally, old HR is not cheap by any standard. They are much more than Hunter or Benny.

My research continues


----------



## scuppersinspired (May 21, 2011)

rockDawg I have been watching this boat as well boat am in the PNW and decided I didn't want to deal with the added expense and hassle of shipping it across the country. Just wondering what you learned about 20 year old teak on HR's and if it should be avoided. Thanks Scup


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

I can't remember hearing about deak leaks on HRs; I'm very active in the HR Owner's Groups in the US, the UK, and internationally. 

The only water that has gotten in my six year old boat has been from a broken goose neck fitting, flaky mushroom vent, and open ports.

I can't say there haven't been leaks, but they don't show up in the discussions of the owner's groups.


----------



## rockDAWG (Sep 6, 2006)

Dave, I wonder if you know a ball park figure of

1. number of HR in the owner's group,
2. the range and median age of their HR? 

Thanks.


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

rockDAWG said:


> Dave, I wonder if you know a ball park figure of
> 
> 1. number of HR in the owner's group,
> 2. the range and median age of their HR?


About 450 members in the international owner's group. About 200 have listed their boats that are about evenly distributed between mid-70s boats and brand-new ones.

The US group is pretty small. The UK group is bigger but I don't have access to their numbers.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Dawg, HR are more than one step above Hunters. (G)

Personally I love the look and feel of a teak deck but a thousand screw holes and bungs really puts a damper on my feelings toward them. On the bright side that deck is synthetic not balsa cored, so deck leaks aren't going to be as big a concern. And you've got a bronze rudder shaft instead of a stainless one, less worries there too.

As long as you're committed to the time share boat...one year would be enough to redo a deck. (G)

Tankage is relatively easy to fix, even the offshore races usually only require 36-48 hours worth of fuel (40+ gallons?) and if you are mainly solo or dual, a couple of five gallon carboys can always be stowed for the times that you need more, no permanent fix needed.

It is in some ways an unconventional boat (i.e. walk-through aft, higher cockpit, etc.) but a long production run and a solid name. Call those guys at HR to enquire about the decking, how it was bonded, etc., and if it still looks interesting...take a look.


----------



## rockDAWG (Sep 6, 2006)

SVAuspicious said:


> About 450 members in the international owner's group. About 200 have listed their boats that are about evenly distributed between mid-70s boats and brand-new ones.
> 
> The US group is pretty small. The UK group is bigger but I don't have access to their numbers.


That is not a small number by any means. It is comforting to know no known deck leak problem reported. The 352 is small than I want but it is well within my budget, $120K. This will leave me a lot more cash for the upgrade if needed. Arhg..... Boom furling will be nice.


----------



## rockDAWG (Sep 6, 2006)

hellosailor said:


> Dawg, *HR are more than one step above Hunters. (G)*
> 
> Personally I love the look and feel of a teak deck but a thousand screw holes and bungs really puts a damper on my feelings toward them. On the bright side that deck is synthetic not balsa cored, so deck leaks aren't going to be as big a concern. And you've got a bronze rudder shaft instead of a stainless one, less worries there too.
> 
> ...


LOL, let's not pick on the owners of Hunter or Benny. They are popular because they serve the purpose.  They may sail faster than HR in the Bay.

As for removing the teak and redoing the deck, I am unwilling to do. We have an owner in our maria who redid his deck with glass. Boy, it looks ugly especially from a distance. I am not sure if you did himself or a pro did it.

Based on what Dave and the previous HR importer in US (Bill Adam) said, I am comfortable to look into it when I return from Bermuda.

Thanks


----------



## scuppersinspired (May 21, 2011)

*Bill Adams*

rockDawg I would be very interested to know what you learned from Bill Adams. If you could post the most important details it would be greatly appreciated. The impression you have given is that after your research you are willing to move ahead in the direction of teak decks. I've been riding this fence for a long time and would love to know what info has convinced you this is a reasonable move. Thanks -Scup


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

dawg, he's not the only one who's curious. If HR built 800 of those, an unknown number with teak deaks, but they haven't heard of ANY of the teak becoming leaky...I'd sure like to know how they applied the teak. All adhesive, with no screws? Or...?

If you buy it, are we all invited down for the christening? (VBG)


----------



## rockDAWG (Sep 6, 2006)

Scup, I will certainly let you know as I learn more from Bill Adam. I have spoke and email him for many occasions and yet have not met him. Our meet will be in mid June.

As now, based on reading Adam's info and the feedback from Dave about the owner group of the lack of complaint about teak deck, I am comfortable to consider Teak deck providing that it has a satisfactory survey.

If you read Adam site for the care of teak is very simple, just water and no brush.
United Yacht Group (Edgewater, MD)

hellosailor, HR just switched to vacuum glued teak deck a few years ago. So there are plenty of screwed teak deck HR's around, but no reported problems.


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

hellosailor said:


> If HR built 800 of those, an unknown number with teak deaks, but they haven't heard of ANY of the teak becoming leaky...I'd sure like to know how they applied the teak. All adhesive, with no screws?


All HRs, every one dating back to Mr. Hallberg and Mr. Rassy, have had teak decks.

HR started vacuum bagging decks on their biggest boats about five years, working down the line as they have refined the process. My 2006 HR40 is screwed and glued. Auspicious is still pretty new, so may not be indicative. My friend's 2002 HR39 Virginia Dare is dry. The HR43 I'm delivering now, a '98 I think, is dry. The early 70s vintage Rasmus 35 I met in the Bahamas last year was dry except for a portlight that dripped.

At HR Owner's Rendezvous' we talk about lots of boater woes including heads, refrigeration, generators, and electronics but not deck leaks.

There are no guarantees in life but I don't worry about my deck.

The heat ex on my generator is a different story. *grump*


----------

